# Abraçant-te??



## Laia

Hola,

tinc un dubte des de fa temps... com s'escriu un verb en gerundi seguit d'un pronom tipus "te"? vull dir, si fós infinitiu seria "abraçar-te" però en gerundi no ho veig clar... alguna idea? espero no haver fet una pregunta repetida o aclarida anteriorment.

Merci


----------



## betulina

Hola, Laia!! 

Doncs sí, és "abraçant-te", "abraçant-me", "abraçant-lo"... El gerundi no canvia en cap moment i el pronom pren la forma _te_ posposat al verb.

No sé si et convenç la meva resposta, a veure si algú t'ho pot aclarir millor.

Fins una altra!


----------



## Laia

Gràcies bonica!

Doncs si sabéssis la de vegades que he canviat l'estructura de frases perquè no veia clara aquesta forma verbal de gerundi-guionet-pronom!


----------



## Tomby

Jo penso que és correcta aquesta construcció d'un gerundi amb un pronom enclític. Mira els següents exemples: estimant-te i besant-te. Esperem altres opinions.

El primer diu (pàgina):
"_Després d’un any acabes *estimant-te* la ciutat que t’ha acollit. Jo vaig estar a Marsella i em trobe molt proper a aquesta ciutat. Cada vegada que escolte alguna cosa de Marsella me n’alegre._"

El segon (blog)
"_La mar *besant-te* els llavis, _
_una ombra d'eucaliptus, una fulla de menta _
_potser faran somriure el temps _
_i sentiràs cristalls de veu petita_".
(Pere Rovira, "Carta del pare")

Salutacions!


----------



## Laia

Gràcies Tombatossals!
Suposo que el que se'm feia estrany era veure les dues "tes" separades pel guió... bé, no sé ben bé com explicar-ho...   era una sensació... a vegades m'embolico jo sola... jejeje


----------



## Tomby

No et preocupis, al mi em passa el mateix. Tinc molts dubtes.Ademés el meu català escrit és autodidacta ja que quan era petit, el català no estava contemplat als plans d'estudis oficials. Si cometo algun error, disculpeu-me, per favor.
Bona tarde!


----------



## Xerinola

betulina said:


> Hola, Laia!!
> 
> Doncs sí, és "abraçant-te", "abraçant-me", "abraçant-lo"... El gerundi no canvia en cap moment i el pronom pren la forma _te_ posposat al verb.
> 
> No sé si et convenç la meva resposta, a veure si algú t'ho pot aclarir millor.
> 
> Fins una altra!


 
Bones!
JO també ratifico l'explicació de la Betulina!

A reveure!
X:


----------



## ampurdan

Tombatossals said:


> No et preocupis, al mi em passa el mateix. Tinc molts dubtes.Ademés el meu català escrit és autodidacta ja que quan era petit, el català no estava contemplat als plans d'estudis oficials. Si cometo algun error, disculpeu-me, per favor.
> Bona tarde!


 
Bé, ja que ho dius... Aquí és "tarda", no sé si "tarde" s'admet a València...


----------



## betulina

Laia said:


> Suposo que el que se'm feia estrany era veure les dues "tes" separades pel guió...



 Passa molt, Laia! No sé què tenen els gerundis que fan ballar el cap a més d'un. 
Com a apunt ("for the record", que diuen), passa molt quan el pronom és _ho_ o _hi_, que en aquest cas normalment la -t final del gerundi sí que es pronuncia (en els dialectes que és muda), i llavors ja poden aparèixer totes les combinacions possibles, sobretot "veient-t'ho" i "veien-t'ho". I és molt més simple del que ens pensem: "veient-ho". 

Salut!


----------



## Tomby

*Ampurdan*: si, gràcies per la correcció. La veritat és que és *tarda* i, a vegades em confonc amb la salutació que contempla el Diccionari català-valencià-balear d'Alcover i Moll (Institut d'Estudis Catalans) "*Bones tardes*": _fórmula de salutació que s'usa durant la dita part del dia _[tarda].
Encara que aquest diccionari tinc entès que no és l'oficial, crec que a Catalunya deurien ser més comprensius amb la resta de persones que parlem una variant lingüística considerada dialecte. És possible que les diferències dels _ultres del nord i els de sud_ (ja m'entens) no existirien si prenguessin com exemple al fenomen del português, em refereixo al parlat a Europa i al d'Amèrica, on hi ha un acord ortogràfic però que ningú imposa res a ningú.
Salutacions i bona nit! 
TT.


----------



## Samaruc

Bé, amic Tombatossals, en realitat tant al nord com al sud tothom parla dialecte, no és que els principatins parlen "català" i els altres parlem "dialectes del català"... Tots parlem català (o valencià, segons l'AVL) en tant que en parlem un o altre dialecte i tots els dialectes són igualment respectables. El català és el conjunt dels seus dialectes, tots... A més, trobe que el català normatiu és especialment respectuós amb les variants dialectals (per exemple, quan hi ha divergències dialectals, la flexió verbal reconeix com a perfectament normatives fins a quatre formes en alguns temps i persones per tal que la major part dels parlars s'hi vegen representats i tan correcta és la pronúncia oriental com l'occidental...). Una altra cosa és que la norma, evidentment, té un límit en la seua flexibilitat i no s'ajusta al 100% a cap dialecte, però això trobe que és normal.

Per cert, jo no em complique entre tarda o tarde, jo dic vesprada.  

Ah, i respecte al tema del fil de la Laia (disculpa, estic desvian*t-t*e'l): Abraçant-te, com ja s'ha dit, és completament correcte.

Au, una abraçada a tots!


----------



## Laia

Samaruc said:


> Bé, amic Tombatossals, en realitat tant al nord com al sud tothom parla dialecte, no és que els principatins parlen "català" i els altres parlem "dialectes del català"... Tots parlem català (o valencià, segons l'AVL) en tant que en parlem un o altre dialecte i tots els dialectes són igualment respectables. El català és el conjunt dels seus dialectes, tots... A més, trobe que el català normatiu és especialment respectuós amb les variants dialectals (per exemple, quan hi ha divergències dialectals, la flexió verbal reconeix com a perfectament normatives fins a quatre formes en alguns temps i persones per tal que la major part dels parlars s'hi vegen representats i tan correcta és la pronúncia oriental com l'occidental...). Una altra cosa és que la norma, evidentment, té un límit en la seua flexibilitat i no s'ajusta al 100% a cap dialecte, però això trobe que és normal.
> 
> Per cert, jo no em complique entre tarda o tarde, jo dic vesprada.
> 
> Ah, i respecte al tema del fil de la Laia (disculpa, estic desvian*t-t*e'l): Abraçant-te, com ja s'ha dit, és completament correcte.
> 
> Au, una abraçada a tots!


 
Ostres Samaruc, m'has recordat que fa temps vaig intentar explicar això mateix en un fòrum dels de cultura, que jo penso precisament que els idiomes, les llengües en sí, no "existeixen", vull dir que no les parla ningú, que el que realment es parla són els dialectes!! I saps? Ningú hi va estar d'acord! Mira, ara m'ha fet il·lusió!


----------



## Tomby

Apreciat Samaruc: possiblement m'hagi equivocat en la forma i en fons. És lo que passa, lo escrit, escrit queda. Si algú ha pogut sentir-se ofès per la meva intervenció, demano pública disculpa.
Bona nit a tots!


----------



## Samaruc

Tombatossals said:


> Apreciat Samaruc: possiblement m'hagi equivocat en la forma i en fons. És lo que passa, lo escrit, escrit queda. Si algú ha pogut sentir-se ofès per la meva intervenció, demano pública disculpa.
> Bona nit a tots!




Ostres, no, què va... No m'has ofès en absolut, de cap manera... Espere que el meu escrit no t'haja semblat ofensiu a tu, si és així, et demane disculpes.

Precisament el que pretenia era dir que el teu dialecte, el meu i el de qualsevol són igualment vàlids i respectables, que ningú no s'ha de sentir menys que ningú altre pel fet de parlar un o altre dialecte... Pretenia ser un missatge en positiu.

Per altra banda, tens molta raó en això que dius, per escrit les coses de vegades semblen més rígides que quan parles.

Reitere les meues disculpes si has trobat ofensiva la meua intervenció.

Una salutació molt cordial.


----------



## Samaruc

Laia said:


> Ostres Samaruc, m'has recordat que fa temps vaig intentar explicar això mateix en un fòrum dels de cultura, que jo penso precisament que els idiomes, les llengües en sí, no "existeixen", vull dir que no les parla ningú, que el que realment es parla són els dialectes!! I saps? Ningú hi va estar d'acord! Mira, ara m'ha fet il·lusió!



M'alegra haver-te fet il·lusió.  

Probablement és que la nostra llengua parteix d'un plantejament normatiu distint al d'altres llengües, en què la norma es basa en un dels dialectes front a la resta i només té una forma possible. Nosaltres tenim un estàndard polimòrfic, basat en més d'un dialecte, amb alternatives dialectals plenament normatives, més respectuós amb les distintes parles, més descentralitzat i on tothom, per molt normatiu que parle, no deixa de parlar, en certa forma, en dialecte...


----------



## jazyk

> em refereixo al parlat a Europa i al d'Amèrica, on hi ha un acord ortogràfic però que ningú imposa res a ningú.


L'acord ortogràfic no ha entrat en vigor, manca que més un país, si no em falla la memòria, el signi per que sigui oficial.  Encara les dues ortografies (que no són tan diferents) són vàlides i correctes dins les seves fronteres.


----------

